# Electrical and Computer: Power P.E. Exam Study Question



## jkattan (Jan 24, 2022)

I am scheduled to take the exam in a few months and wanted to know what other books should I purchase to study from? I currently have the NCEES practice exam booklet that I am studying with.

Thanks!


----------



## akyip (Feb 8, 2022)

jkattan said:


> I am scheduled to take the exam in a few months and wanted to know what other books should I purchase to study from? I currently have the NCEES practice exam booklet that I am studying with.
> 
> Thanks!


We highly recommend Zach Stone's Electrical PE Review and Justin Kauwale's Engineering Pro Guides.


----------



## DLD PE (Feb 8, 2022)

akyip said:


> We highly recommend Zach Stone's Electrical PE Review and Justin Kauwale's Engineering Pro Guides.


^THIS


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Feb 9, 2022)

Thanks for the mention @akyip!

@jkattan if you haven't already, I suggest taking a look at the Power PE study videos we have on your YouTube Channel and the free online course work we have included in the Free Trial of our online program for the Power PE Exam to get you started on the right foot. 

If you have any questions, feel free to reach out directly to me via email. You can find my email address on our main page: www.electricalpereview.com.


----------

